# Winterization



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Went to buy the bypass device to allow me to pull the antifreeze direct from the bottle vs. having to dump in to my water tank. Guy in the service department tells to just buy this $3 device that attachs to the city water line adn allows me to use an air compressor to blast out all the lines.

He told me to open all three low point value (eh...where are those?) and then open all the water outlets. Sounds easy..

Then he recommended only added the antifreeze to the drains with traps.

Anyone do this?

When I bought trailer it had the antifreeze in the lines, so of course I thought this was the best way of doing it.

Thoughts?


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Thats about how I winterize ours.

I open the hot water heater bypass valve and drain the hot water tank. I then drain the fresh water tank, when I'm sure its empty I pour a little antifreeze in and run the water pump enough to get antifreeze into it.

Next I open all of the faucets, and hook my air compressor up the city water connection, then I turn off the faucets one at a time. I generally go around the TT a couple of times opening and closing faucets, making sure all the water is out, not forgetting the outside shower. When I'm sure all the water is out of the lines, I open the two low point drains.

To finish off I pour a little anti freeze into each of the traps.

It only takes 30 minutes or so.


----------



## jbglenn (Mar 23, 2004)

I paid my out back dealer to winterize my unit last year, and they did the same thing with the compressed air. We didn't have a problem at all in the alaskan winter


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Jim,
There are two schools of thought on how to winterize. One is blowing out the lines and the other is filling the lines with antifreeze as you were planning to do. I cannot say if one is better then the other because I really don't know and I think that a lot of may have to do with preference. I have used the antifreeze method for the last two winters and it has worked fine for me and it is very simply and easy to do.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

O.C.

I think we will probably do the compressed air routine as described by Dean (jnk36jnk), except without the anti-freeze. I don't see the point in that if you are going to blow everything out of the lines anyway.

Will do a little anti-freeze in the traps though.

In any case, and as I noted in the rally thread, I like your idea of getting into this at the rally. We will not be ready to do ours yet, but it should be a great opportunity to exchange knowledge!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I always blew out the lines until last year. Seems I had a small amount of water that settled down in the bottom of the kitchen faucet and froze. The entire fixture is plastic and it cracked near the handle causing a leak.

I am now using anti freeze instead.

-Matt


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I agree, Matt.

Doug, I was like you, too, until a buddy of mine had the exact same thing happen (water somewhere caused a big problem).

I'll remain in the Antifreeze camp.

Randy


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I think the winterization method (compressed air vrs antifreeze) choosen is somewhat locationally dependant. Where we live in Oregon it seldom freezes and rarley if ever gets below 20, and then for a only a day or so. Given that, I am comfortable with the compressed air method. 
However if I were in an area where the normal winter was more severe, I would most certainly go with the anti freeze method.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Today it was 100 -- winter for us is when it drops down to 50 -- buuurrrrrr


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I do both. Blow it out then suck in some of the pink stuff to make sure.


----------



## slickaroo (Sep 11, 2005)

I used the compressed air method previously but last year the valve in my toilet froze and busted. I don't know if I just didnt open the valve when compressing the lines or what. When you see the pink stuff (RV antifreez) you can be assured you won't be replacing busted parts in the spring







.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

slickaroo said:


> I used the compressed air method previously but last year the valve in my toilet froze and busted. I don't know if I just didnt open the valve when compressing the lines or what. When you see the pink stuff (RV antifreez) you can be assured you won't be replacing busted parts in the spring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well...that just about sums it up for me. Bring on the Pink Stuff....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I only use the antifreeze method. WAYYYYYYYY to cold here to do anything but that.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like Andy, I use both methods. Blow everything out with air, then add the RV antifreeze. I do the same thing with my pressure washer.....now. Last year I just emptied it out and made sure there was no water in it. In the spring, I replaced the the pump. It seems that the antifreeze keeps the air from the pump parts, therefore preventing corrosion.

Now the plastic parts of the Outback plumbing system may not corrode, but I could see them getting dried out too much, so keeping the antifreeze in the system may delay that process.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You guys all make alot of sense on this subject. What a great forum!









I guess we will go with the compressed air followed by anti-freeze method. That seems to offer the most protection.

Or, as I mentioned in an earlier post, sign up for our dealers $99 unlimited winterizations program, so we can continue to use the Outback through the winter.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

FYI...

Winterization is very easy to do...even the anti-freeze method. If dealers are charging a bundle, why not do it yourself?

It's very easy to do with a $10 anti-freeze suction hose, and a couple jugs of pink stuff. Cheap insurance against costly freezing repairs.

Come Spring, it's easy to flush and sanitize...which you probably already do yourself.

If you are unsure of the procedures...just check your manual, or ask away on this forum. Plenty of folks to help you out.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'd guess you'd just have to figure out how times you could winterize for $99, and that would give you the break even point. Is there a restriction on how many times a year you can go in, and how long does it take to get an appointment?

I think I would do it myself anyway. Only takes about 1/2 hour, less as you get better at it.

Tim


----------

